# Issue with Express Pay - Says Not Eligible



## SanJoseLyft (Sep 19, 2016)

Have used Express Pay many times without any issues. Today I tired to do Express Pay from a busy weekend of rides and it says "Looks like you aren't eligible to cash out right now. Head to the Help Center to learn more, or to contact us." Anyone else ever had this problem?


----------



## phluber (Apr 17, 2016)

SanJoseLyft said:


> Have used Express Pay many times without any issues. Today I tired to do Express Pay from a busy weekend of rides and it says "Looks like you aren't eligible to cash out right now. Head to the Help Center to learn more, or to contact us." Anyone else ever had this problem?


Just experienced this today after making a long trip last night out of town. It was working fine yesterday.

Did you ever resolve this?


----------



## SanJoseLyft (Sep 19, 2016)

phluber said:


> Just experienced this today after making a long trip last night out of town. It was working fine yesterday.
> 
> Did you ever resolve this?


I got a hold of customer support and they said that one of rides was under review. And once the review was complete then it would be working again, but until it was frozen. It took 2 days I think and then I was able to use Express Pay. I had to keep trying and it worked. They did not inform me that a ride was under review or when it was resolved.

I had a ride that was 350% Prime Time since it was after a concert and I think that was the ride was under review per request of the rider since they have that option. It think they were shocked at the $163 ride. But obviously that's not my fault and the review was in my favor.


----------

